# Uneven production of CO2 bubbles from diffuser better options?



## andyone (14 May 2016)

Hi 

I had a single in tank diffuser in my 200L which was resulting in uneven distribution around the tank so I went for 2 one at each end which seems better but the diffusion bubbles are not of equal size across the surface of the diffusers which is leading to a lot of waste CO2 as these larger bubbles simply rise to the surface before having a chance to dissovle into the water column. Bit disappointed with them. Purchased these;

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...ts/glass-co2-diffuser-for-aquarium-up-to-200l through CO2Art.

Whats a better in tank option to produce more of a "CO2 mist" fom your experience want to make sure I buy the right one(s) this time.

Thanks


----------



## Straight Shooter (15 May 2016)

These diffusers aren't great. I battled with them for a while, eventually sucked it up and invested in better quality. 

Also hard to get even CO2 diffusion running 2x diffusers on one CO2 line. Gas will take the path of least resistance, one diffuser will always pump out more than the other.


----------



## Crusader58 (15 May 2016)

You could invest in a Regulator/Solenoid Output Splitter, this would give you independent control of flow rate to each line. 

http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/2-way-splitter-for-co2-solenoid-regulator-p118.html


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

The may need cleaned!
ADA do a range of in tank Co2 diffusers but can be mega expensive for a piece of glass ware.
I would switch to in-line application of Co2 for more dissolution!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## andyone (15 May 2016)

Cheers guys

I should have said I've already got a Regulator/Solenoid Output Splitter at the same time as the diffusers so balancing them is fine,  The diffusers have not really worked from new so cleaning them I can't see helping, the gas (larger bubbles) seems to pass between the disc and the glass as if they have not been sealed corectly.

You might be right with regard to inline I used to put the gas in via a TCM Calicum reactor filled with media but it started to leak and robbed flow so swapped to the current set up.

Whats the best inline component people would recomend?


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-U...hash=item418ff53d9e:m:mC8XfmDbPPmnK9rHauzmRnQ


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 May 2016)

The Up inlines linked above will give a good mist if that is what you are after otherwise its tough to beat the Tropica 3in1 diffusers for in tank.  As good as the ADA pollens aside aesthetics. 

https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tropica-3-in-1-co2-diffuser-p-7099.html


----------



## andyone (16 May 2016)

Thanks for the info looks like I've decsion to make I've got a tropica unit I took out prior to putting the present difusers in didn't realise they were that good when it was in use only replaced it because as you say they ain't nice to look at! Might get another one given I've bought everything else to run two.


----------



## tubamanandy (16 May 2016)

I may have had a dodgy one but just chucked away a brand new Tropica 3 in 1 CO2 diffuser as bubble were fasr too large in my opinion - certainly not a mist. To be fair, it could have been a faulty disc but was really unimpressed with it


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2016)

You won't get a mist from an in tank diffuser, in line ones under higher pressure produce this.  It's a different style of injection, both work. You will see lots of bubbles going straight up to the surface which seems wasteful but just part of it.  Check out some ADA VIEW videos on YouTube to see pollen diffusers running.


----------



## Lindy (18 May 2016)

I have one of these
*Precision CO2 Atomizer 80mm Bazooka Diffuser for Aquarium up to 500L*
From Co2 Art. I get a fine mist from it to the point my tank looks cloudy. I'm very impressed with it but I'm now finding I hate the misty look 


Pin It Fancy


----------



## roundasapound (23 May 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I have one of these
> *Precision CO2 Atomizer 80mm Bazooka Diffuser for Aquarium up to 500L*
> From Co2 Art. I get a fine mist from it to the point my tank looks cloudy. I'm very impressed with it but I'm now finding I hate the misty look
> 
> ...


Think I'm going to give this a try. Had CO2 initially diffused via spray bar but there was a leak and fluctuating CO2 levels.

Currently using diffuser plate which is ok but prefer the fine mist of CO2 bubbles for better absorb too from plants.


----------



## Lofoaquascape (23 Jun 2019)

I also ad a problem with the tropica 3in 1 diffuser and I find a solution you need to put some superglue between the disc and the rubber seal no more big bubbles


----------



## Tom Michael (24 Jun 2019)

On a 240 L ada 90H I am using one aquario diffusor, best diffusor I have used, much better than tropic IMO. The key for me in this set up is that I am using two canisters and lily pipe sets, therefore the gas is forced down and then around the aquarium.


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jun 2019)

The best diffuser on the market at the moment IMO is the co2art flux bubbles are so fine and it is really quiet 

Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Siege (24 Jun 2019)

Yes agree with last 2 posts.

Aqua Rio or the new large co2 art bazooka are by far the best in the market. Both beat my £100 ADA one hands down.

Alternatively one of the new style metal in line ones. They are super good, very fine mist.


----------



## Zeus. (24 Jun 2019)

Siege said:


> Both beat my £100 ADA one hands down.



 was you drunk when you did that order m8


----------



## Siege (24 Jun 2019)

Zeus. said:


> was you drunk when you did that order m8




Haha  drunk a lot of the time but no it was half price from TGM in their closing down sale.

Plants grow more evenly around the tank with the Aqua Rio one I’ve since found. ADA one does look cool as **** though!


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jun 2019)

I have both the flux and aquario running on tanks at the moment for me the flux is just so much finer



 


But not for long as the amazing AG guys have sorted me a small replacement flux for the 60p

Cheers jay


----------

